# rgDetail: Late 80's Jaguar XJS v12



## rgDetail (Jul 16, 2009)

Hello everyone, not posted much in here for a while now so I thought I'd show you some of the work I've been doing; this project was a Jaguar XJS V12 Convertible, some of you may have seen it last year at the classic car show...

The car was low mileage, with almost no rust - considering it was a late 1987 model I think that's pretty impressive! Although the body has had a re-spray, there was minimal rust underneath and the interior had aged well too.

The paint however, even with a re-spray, wasn't in great condition with a lot of deep scratches right through the clear - as if it had been washed with a brush! While to add to this, the paint was rock hard and took a fair old while to correct.

You will also notice I didn't spend too much time on the wheels - they are in for a refurb in a week or two's time instead!

*Anyway, the car on arrival:*























































*The wash process:*


















































































*Correction Stages:*




































^^ sloppy taping, I know! This was my test area and was later refined.














































*Lights Removed, cleaned, prepped and corrected:*














































*Exhausts Polished:*



















*Interior:*



















*Leather before and after repair - both door handles were scuffed in the same place, sorry for the poor photos, wobbled a little as I took them :lol:*




























*After work on the interior:*





































*...and a few 'after' shots:*































































































































...Some of you may have noticed one of the next projects covered up in the background 

Product manufacturers:

Dodo Juice
Meguiars
Blackfire
Zaino
3M
Menzerna
no brand - ipa
Auto Glym
Chemical Guys

Thanks for looking,

Rob


----------



## Beau Technique (Jun 21, 2010)

rgDetail said:


>


Please dont tell me your a relative of darth vadar:lol:

Cracking retro motoring looking much better.:thumb:


----------



## Guest (Feb 3, 2011)

smashing work mate :thumb:


----------



## rgDetail (Jul 16, 2009)

Cheers matey :lol: now that would be telling!

My hands are buggered from being in and out of cold water all winter!! :S


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

Looks much better now...good job...

:thumb:


----------



## 123quackers (Jan 29, 2009)

thats a really nice classic and going up in value, Had 1982 v12 HE back in 1989 fantastic car but oil leaks a nightmare and so are the rear inboard brakes!!

Good to see and great work :thumb:


----------



## Mercury Detailing (Jan 26, 2011)

Great car. Lovely turnaround too. Especially the interior.


----------



## PaulXJ8 (Jan 27, 2011)

You have done a great car credit...Well done


----------



## RandomlySet (Jul 10, 2007)

great work, and lovely looking car there mate


----------



## wojtek_pl (Apr 25, 2010)

nice beading :thumb:


----------



## horned yo (Feb 10, 2009)

stunning work


----------



## pete5570 (Jun 11, 2010)

Lovely car and a very good job. Looks stunning now!


----------



## B&B Autostyle (Apr 4, 2010)

Nice work. Been strangely attracted to these Jags recently,fantastic big barge.


----------



## UBRWGN (Nov 25, 2007)

Excellent job!! Love these cars. :thumb:


----------



## mk2jon (Mar 10, 2009)

:doublesho That looks so much sharper,top job :thumb:
Have we an alfa in the background?


----------



## Balddee2 (Feb 14, 2010)

Stunning transformation!


----------



## AJA_528i (Mar 25, 2008)

Perfect perfection :thumb::detailer:


----------



## col8482 (Jul 11, 2010)

Lovely job.


----------



## Mirror Finish Details (Aug 21, 2008)

Lovely work. I had a saloon version V12 once. Had to ditch the thing as fuel consumption and repair bills were horrendous.


----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

A fave motor great job, i blame the saint for my love of this motor


----------



## Danny B (Apr 14, 2010)

Superb work, Love those beading pictures :thumb:


----------



## rgDetail (Jul 16, 2009)

mk2jon said:


> :doublesho That looks so much sharper,top job :thumb:
> Have we an alfa in the background?


Cheers matey, that's a Ferrari covered up in one of the pictures - a write up will probably be on here in a couple of weeks time!



Mirror Finish said:


> Lovely work. I had a saloon version V12 once. Had to ditch the thing as fuel consumption and repair bills were horrendous.


Thanks Steve, just imagine the fuel bills at todays prices! :lol:


----------



## Bowler (Jan 23, 2011)

Top job very thorough XJS matures with age would love a red one.


----------



## c16rkc (Apr 15, 2010)

Wow that's an impressive detail, what an improvement!!


----------



## rgDetail (Jul 16, 2009)

Cheers all  popped it away under a car cacoon the other day too - it gets rather well looked after!

Rob


----------



## Rgk Detailing (Dec 6, 2006)

That looks great, like new again!

Richard


----------

